# Live Boxing: Chad Dawson vs Adonis Stevenson, Gamboa vs Perez (+ undercard) - Updates & Discussion



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

from 10pm (EST) on HBO / 3am (UK/Irish) on Sky Sports 1..

*Chad Dawson vs Adonis Stevenson* - WBC light heavyweight title
_Bell Centre, Montreal, Quebec, Canada_










*Undercard action features:*
Yuriorkis Gamboa vs Darleys Perez
Jose Pedraza vs Sergio Villanueva
David Lemieux vs Robert Swierzbinski
Sebastien Bouchard vs Francesco Cotroni
Artur Beterbiev vs Christian Cruz
Didier Bence vs Eric Barrack

Join us here for live updates & discussion from all the action!

:bbb

For those interested we also have a separate thread for discussion on tonight's other live boxing, headlined by Marcos Maidana vs Josesito Lopez, here - http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...vs-Angulo-(-undercard)-Updates-amp-Discussion


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Beterbiev just walk thru Cruz in 2 rounds! wouldn't be surprise if he broke his eye socket in the process!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Signing in :bbb I'm so over Dawson. Go Stevenson.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope Ad gets absolutely battered by Dawson.

The scum bag.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Hope Ad gets absolutely battered by Dawson.
> 
> The scum bag.


:cheers

anyone who has sisters or a mother cant support stevenson


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> :cheers
> 
> anyone who has sisters or a mother cant support stevenson


Anyone with a decent core.

Sickens me that he makes decent money, so I'm just asking for the appeasement that he gets carried out on a stretcher tonight.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

what did he do?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have Dawson via UD and Gamboa via SD.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Bence TKO 5!

Bence lost wight and was in better shape ! well he was better at everything tonight! cheap shot from Barrack who defintly intend to hurt Bence with a headbutt.

Good job from Bence mixing head and body shots!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> what did he do?


He was a pimp in his younger days who used to force women into sex slavery and brutally assault and torture them. He was jailed for a couple of years because of it. Quite the cunt it seems


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

looking forward to gamboa


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I find it pathetic the selective outrage that boxing fans have with regards to some fighters in a sport that encourage violent and sadistic tendancies of its spectators and participants.

I know what Adonis did and it seems to me he paid for his crimes and has since set about trying to turn his life around. I respect that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I find it pathetic the selective outrage that boxing fans have with regards to some fighters in a sport that encourage violent and sadistic tendancies of its spectators and participants.
> 
> I know what Adonis did and it seems to me he paid for his crimes and has since set about trying to turn his life around. I respect that.


:deal

Go Adonis.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I find it pathetic the selective outrage that boxing fans have with regards to some fighters in a sport that encourage violent and sadistic tendancies of its spectators and participants.
> 
> I know what Adonis did and it seems to me he paid for his crimes and has since set about trying to turn his life around. I respect that.


forcing underage girls to be prostitutes and beating them up?

nope cant support him ever


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm really interested in the Stevenson-Dawson fight, i'm wondering how Dawson will deal with Stevenson's power after his last fight against Ward, he was clearly drained in that fight and it showed in his performance, i'm wondering what his mental state is, also Stevenson has a decent skill set, so if Dawson is past is best because of the Ward fight Adonis could pull off the upset.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I find it pathetic the selective outrage that boxing fans have with regards to some fighters in a sport that encourage violent and sadistic tendancies of its spectators and participants.


Kinda like the backlash Froch got for saying he wanted to kill Kessler.

The aim of the game is to bludgeon the opponent with such force, that the brain smashes against the inside of the skull and switches itself off automatically. That's basically how you knock someone out. You don't get much more violent than that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> forcing underage girls to be prostitutes and beating them up?
> 
> nope cant support him ever


Don't but realize he is far from the only one that beat prostitutes, beat women, raped women, and etc.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Reppin' the legend himself.









RIP Emanuel. Do it for him!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Don't but realize he is far from the only one that beat prostitutes, beat women, raped women, and etc.


never said he was, wont support anyone like that.

hes a cunt of a human being


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder Roy Jones was kicked off for Andre Ward.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm here Roe :good


:horse!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fuck me, Edwin doing the presenting for Sky sports instead of Dave darts who's out, doing the darts.

Where's Paul Dempsey when you need him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Yuriorkis Gamboa vs. Darleys Perez @ 135 12 Rounds
I have goosebumps regarding this fight honestly


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Should be a fairly one sided card if Dawson and Gamboa show up and do the stuff they're capable of at their peak.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Gamboa says 50 doesn't know shit so things aren't perfect because he is still learning.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Perez will make Gamboa look bad!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

First time ive actually got to see Gamboa on tv im excited


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

should be a good fight

gamboa has to fight for a world title at lw next if he wins


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Gamboa coming out to 50's P.I.M.P, wonder if Stevenson will do the same


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Perez should use his jab relentelessly, he has a good one......


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

:rofl :rofl At Gomboa's intro song


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

And on que to the Stevenson prostitution discussion, Gamboa walks to the ring to sounds of 50 cent P.I.M.P lol


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

just saw perez got knockdowned twice in his last fight against a guy with a record of 8-8. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Marlon Wright the ref, the worst ref in the game.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

marlon oh no


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Gonna watch Gamboa instead of Charlo, not a touch choice at all. Let's see what this Perez has.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought Bama was the only one to make the RBR threads?


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Was Gamboa's fight night weight shown?


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Did anyone see Perezs last fight? Where the knockdowns legit?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate pimps but dawson is done.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Large Cuban flag and colors conspicuously missing from Gamboa's trunks.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

This was NOT a kd.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Went from a decent start for Perez to a disaster.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Gamboa setting back letting Perez press. Gamoboa jabbing up and down. Perez jabs in and eats left hook. Perez jabbing though still coming in. Misses left hook from Gamboa. Double jab from Gamboa and he just slips a Perez right hand. Perez misses a left hook and right. hard left hook from Perez catches Gamboa reaching. Stiff jab to the body and chest of Gamboa. Gamboa jabs in but can't get in position. Stiff jab to body of Gamboa. hard jab right from Gamboa knocks Perez down. He easily beats the count but Gamboa got it.

10 - 8 Gamboa


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Flash KD


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Gomboa 10-8 round


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL Clearly not a kd.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

That was no KD, Marlon Wright making bad calls as expected.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

1-0 Gamboa (10-8)


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

No punch landed, should not of been ruled a knockdown.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Is the Dawson fight after?
Maybe people can catch the dawson+maidana fights.

I think Angulo and Lara have to fight after the Hopkins one on SHOW


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Lot's and lots of fookin' red out there :!:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Gamboa out pressing, Perez jabs to the body but is on the move. Gamboa pressing behind the jab lands a nice right to the body. They trade left hands. Perez trying to jab low, Gamboa jabs to the body of Perez. Double jab from Gamboa and misses a right. Hard right and left hook to body of Perez. Left hook lands from Gamboa. Right to body of Perez. Perez pressing now. Double jab up and down from Gamboa. Double jab leftand right from Gamboa. Left hand from Gamboa and a nice right from Perez. Double jab from Gamboa jab from Perez. counter right from Gamboa just misses, Perez walks into a left hook. 

10 - 9 Gamboa
20 - 17 Gamboa


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

10-9 gamboa


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 Gamboa


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Gamboa looks like a little tank at 135, not an ounce of fat on him. Looks fast and powerful to, he's just shaking off the ring rust now though Could turn out to be a good move up.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

gamboa is a sexy little man


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

R2- 10-9 Gamboa, but it was close.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

20-17 Gamboa


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> Lot's and lots of fookin' red out there :!:


:yep


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Is that a fucking Lamborgini parked in the crowd ? Lol


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I think those KO's on Perez record came from that right hand. Looks to have a lot on it but he hasn't came close to landing it.

Was expecting something else from Perez based on his record


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Jim Lampley say Dark Knight Rises?:huh


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamboa doesnt look as good as he used to


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

I cant believe people used to say Gamboa would beat Broner


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

R3- I think Perez won this one.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Gamboa out pressing with the jab now. Perez throws a jab to the body but Gamboa picks it. Perez jabbing tiffly now. Hard left hook from Perez. Stiff jab to the body of Gamboa. Gamboa misses a left and right hook. Perez misses a wild right. Double jab and misses a left hook and right from Gamboa. Hard left hook again from Perez. Perez jabbing to the body and slips a Gamboa right Nice right from Gamboa. Nice right on the inside from Perez on Gamboa coming in and flurrying but landing nothing solid. They trade jabs. Double jab from Perez.

10 - 9 Perez
29 - 27 Gamboa


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

larryx said:


> Gamboa doesnt look as good as he used to


Definitely.

I think he's gotten used to living the good life, happens to most Cubano's


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Gamboa keeps pot shotting though, needs to thrown 4,5 punch combos to open Perez up, who's got a good defense


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I like how Perez looks to go slightly mental when he is hit and marches forward like he is going to kill Gamboa then stops short of him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Gamboa doesn't know how to work his way inside.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

larryx said:


> Gamboa doesnt look as good as he used to


thts cause hes facing guys bigger than him


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Has Perez thrown a straight right?


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-0 Gamboa


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Is that the first time Steve Weisfeld has spoken on air?!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol is this the same ref that called Bute-Andrade I?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Perez has poor punch resistance, Gamboa let him off the hook


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Lol is this the same ref that called Bute-Andrade I?


i think it is :rofl


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I see Gamboa getting caught in the future while he has his hands down...

He's Zab Judah in the making


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Gamboa can´t hit Perez cleanly, but won the round....10-9 Gamboa.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh stop sucking Ward off Kellerman. Twat.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Gamboa is a truly exceptional fighter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Gamboa coming out pressing lands a nice right to the body after missing a right to the head. Gamboa missses a left, lands the tail end of a double left to the body and head. Perez misses a right lands a nice jab though. Perez pressing behind his jab. Gamboa jabbing though and and trying to setup something. hard counter right from Gamboa and Perez show boars. Hard rightg and counter left from Gamboa and perez loses his legs and Gamboa pushes him down. Perez is hurt. Gamboa landing right hands and lefts. Perez tries to land a counter left. Nice right from Gamboa gain. Perez jabbing to the body. jab right from Bamboa. Leaping left from Gamboa. Left from Perez. Nice right to the body from Perez.

10 - 9 Gamboa
39 - 36 Gamboa


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

gamboa just too quick


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hahahaha That dude will always be remembered by that fight


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

nice work by gamboa he needs to be carefull tho one punch could change it


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Gamboa shut out in my opinion


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-0 Gamboa


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Boa hittin that shoulder roll


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Gamboa slipping into cruise control again....


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Gamboa.....


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> i think it is :rofl


Hahahaha That dude will always be remembered by that fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Perez jabbing. Nice left catches Gamboa coming in. Nice right to the body of Perez but nice couter left from Perez. Preez trying to jab up and down but Gamboa moving. Perez mises a flying left. Nice jab to body of Perez. Nice counter left from Perez again. Jab and right from Gamboa. Perez flurries but doesn't land. Stiff jab to the body of Gamboa. Perez throws a jab and right.

10 - 9 Perez
48 - 46 Gamboa


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

50-44 Gamboa.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Gamboa needs to get the stoppage, no point in going 12


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-1 Gamboa


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

10-9 Gamboa

59-54 Gamboa


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Gamboa pressing now. Double jab from Gamboa Jab right from Gamboa. Perez trying to jab, nice right to the body of Perez. Nice jab to the body of Perez and Perez misses a right. Nice jab from Perez. Perez is pressing behind the jab., Perez just misses a left. Nice left again from Perez. Another left fro mPerez. Perez rushes in to throw butts heads and eats a right. Nice counter left from Gamboa on a rushing Perez.

10 - 9 Perez
57 - 56 Gamboa


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Perez round


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm waiting for Perez to get caught then just lose it and start wind milling he stops himself short every time he gets caught clean


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

R6 - 10-9 Perez. He looked good with his counter-punches now.
4-2 Gamboa...Perez still has chances here.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-2 Gamboa


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

gamboa needs to let those hands go


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez is a fucking joker. Super defensive, showboating, acting like he wants to fight but doesn't throw punches. People don't understand how hard it is to look good against a defensive minded opponent.


----------



## Rico (Jun 3, 2013)

Gamboa getting booed by the crowd. Not an exciting fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Gamboa jabbing and Perez jabbing back. Perez jabbbing low. Nice right to body of Perez another right to the body of Perez. Perez jabs back and lands a right to the body. Left hook right hand from Gamboa. Nice jab from Gamboa on Perez reaching. Perea just misses a right. Left hook double right from Gamboa. Perez is stalking though, Perez misses a left. Nice right to body of Perez. Gamboa jabs to the body. Gamboa jabbing low though and catches Perez with a left hook coming in. Jab right from Gamboa.

10 - 9 Gamboa
67 - 65 Gamboa

--
50 Cent better get Gamboa back with the Mayweathers


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

5-2 Gamboa


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

3 cards to watch and i pick this one...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

gamboa has got to be close to 150


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> gamboa needs to let those hands go


Really? Can you not see that he has an opponent who doesn't want to engage? Would you like to see Gamboa throw combinations on his gloves?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Gamboa.
But again....he can only land a couple of body punches....Perez is doing well defensivly, but he needs to counter-punch more like he did before.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Only had 4 hours sleep, Gamboa making me fucking tired lol


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Perez needs to show more urgency, he's not going to win a decision like this


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> gamboa has got to be close to 150


He weighed that much in his last fight in a division lower, he'd be higher if anything.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Really? Can you not see that he has an opponent who doesn't want to engage? Would you like to see Gamboa throw combinations on his gloves?


For someone with Perez record I wasn't expecting a turtle. Gamboa could step it up but seems happy enough to just coast but Perez is the one making for a non exciting fight.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Its almost 4am here in the UK, come on gamboa step on the gas man! Entertain me ffs!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Just let him knock you out Gamboa so we can watch Dawson vs SSTEVENSON.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

When Gamboa comes forward he dominates the guy then he just stops


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Gamboa outside circling and they both are pawing the jab. jab right to body of Perez. Perez jabs to the body of Gamboa. Double jab up and down from Gamboa. Nice left hook from Perez. Jab left hook and two right hands from Gamboa. Perez misses a right and Gamboa slipps and slaps him, nothing solid. Perez throwing jabs and misses a right. Left hook from Gamboa lands and Perez showboats. Stiff jab from Gamboa. Perez jabbing though. Counter right over Perez jab. Perez eats a jab and right. Jab to body of Gamboa.

10 - 9 Gamboa
77 - 74 Gamboa


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

6-2 Gamboa


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Gamboa inability or want to not fight on the inside is killing him here.


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamboa is getting set up for a big right hand


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

the most annoying thing I switched over to boxnation but that fight isn't very entertaining either! haha


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Rico said:


> Gamboa getting booed by the crowd. Not an exciting fight.


Opening fight on Show isn't much better either :!:


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

wtf, they aren't showing the fights here in Canada?

All I see is some 2 day show on double G


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Gamboas reflexes are insane..


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes!! Perez threw a combination!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Good crowd there, always good to see a big crowd.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Gamboa's a talented guy. But this right here is garbage. Honestly.


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamboa is to predictable and is getting timed,he was hurt that round and i got a bad feeling he is about to get dropped


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Perez jabbing Gamboa high. Nice right from Gamboa lands. Perez back to jabbing andstaying outside. Nice left hook from Perez. Nice right to the body of Perez. Nice right hand off the Perez jab. 

Marlon Wright stops the fight for no reason to wipe the fucking mat. GTFOH

Gamboa back to jabbing Perez jabbing landing a nice left hook. Right from Gamboa and a nice right from Perez. Hard right from Gamboa. Perez pressing now behind his jab. Gamboa going back now trying to set something up. Counter right from Gamboa nice left from Gamboa. Perez lands a left hook just misses a right. Hard right from Perez and he lands another right. Stiff jab from Perez.

10 - 9 Perez
86 - 84 Gamboa


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

6-3 Gamboa. Gamboa doesn't look good at all in this fight.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice round by Perez in the 9th


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pretty boring fight


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Gave the last two to Perez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Gamboa popping the jab up and down again. Perez just misses a right. Perez throws and is tied up by Gamboa on the inside. Perez trying to jab to the body misses a a right and left. Nice right to body of Perez. Stiff jab from Perez. Nice jab to oby of Perez. Jab left hook from Gamboa. Jab to to chest and body of Gambo. Nice right hand from Gamboa on the inside. Jab to the body of Gamboa. Perez is pushing land a right. gamboa lands a right to the body of Perez. Perez misses a left and right. Left hook from Gamboa. Nice left hook from Pereez. Hard right hand from Gamboa on Perez reaching in.

10 - 9 Gamboa
96 - 93 Gamboa

---
Jim Lampley sounds like a idiot outright disrespecting Gamboa like he has no skill and is a bum


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, Perez is doing okay, but he needs a knockout now, obviously.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I wanna see Gamboa get knocked out.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hbo on crack


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

6-4 Gamboa.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Gamboa's trunks changed colour lol


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Gamboa a G :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11

Gamboa out jabs a jab and right. Perez eats a rht hand. Gamboa lands a solid left as well. Nice jab right to the body of Perez. Jab and right from Gamboa. hard left hand from Perez sends Gamboa down but Marlon says it is a slip. Gamboa right back up. Gamboa on the outside jbbing and moving. Perez misses everying he throws and Gamboa ties him up and lifts him up. LOL. Perez throws another left. Perez lands a right on a reaching Gamboa. Nice right to body of Perez. Perez paws a jab and that is round.

10 - 9 Gamboa
106 - 102 Gamboa


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel for Gamboa, bad choice of opponent.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

After the fight people will say "oh, Gamboa looked bad, couldn´t this guy"....but Perez is no bum, he si a good fighter!!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

What makes this even worse I have money on Gamboa tko. Hoping Perez just lies down here looks to be my best bet of getting that bet up


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

7-4 Gamboa


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

No wonder Arum couldn't be bothered marketing him.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Absolutely atrocious that signs that get slippery when wet are placed in the ring much less the center of the ring. It makes me not want to support those companies that are being advertised, if anything.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Gamfuckingboa hey? :-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That is a slip.

Round 12

Perez pressing and Gamboa lands a counter right over a Perez jab. Perez lands a right. Perez misses a right. Hard right hand from Gamboa coming in on Perez. Nice left hand from Gamboa. Perez missing his left now. Perez trying to stalk now but Gamboa moviug on him. Gamboa just missses a right. Nice right hand and left hook from Perez but they just miss. Gamboa on his bike moving now, Perez landsa nice jab. They trade left hands. Gamboa lands a right and Perez lands a left.

10 - 9 Gamboa
116 - 111 Gamboa


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

117-110 Gamboa
FUCKING TIRED NOW


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Gamboa should get the decision.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

What a shit fight.
I wanna see Pimp vs Dawson now.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

he looked like guzrunner in that round


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

what a boring fight

jumps into a left hand and goes down, ruled a slip


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That was incredibly shit.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

116-111 Gamboa


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

It is shameful how people are criticizing the super undersized Gamboa for dominating the far bigger guy, to the extent you have a piece of shit like Jim Lampley saying the man is a bum on HBO. It is ridiculous. I wish Roy was there to put him in his fucking place.

Also Wesfeld's card is weird, how do you give Perez the 12th round.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Bet Fiddy's thinking, _"What a shit investment"_.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

For the European Boxing fan, boring fights at 3 and 4 am knock any enthusiasm and interest you have in a big fight night. Im fucking pissed right now:fire


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It is shameful how people are criticizing the super undersized Gamboa for dominating the far bigger guy, to the extent you have a piece of shit like Jim Lampley saying the man is a bum on HBO. It is ridiculous. I wish Roy was there to put him in his fucking place.
> 
> Also Wesfeld's card is weird, how do you give Perez the 12th round.


That guy was terrible, regardless of the size Gamboa could've stopped him if he wanted
Think he wanted to get rounds in


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

That knocked me out. Really struggling after that. Hopefully Stevenson vs Dawson has as much action as I'm expecting.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

You look at an opponent like Perez on paper and you expect him to bring it. Unlucky for Gamboa. I'm ready to hear all the usual shit about Gamboa. Gamboa would wreck Broner, the thing is that Gamboa isn't fighting guys like Rees who are C grade and ready to go out on their sword. Let's see Gamboa vs Rees.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

116 - 111 x2
115 - 112

By UD.....
Yuriorkis Gamboa


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

Why's roger mayweather taking pictures at ringside? ?


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

go go go go shawty it your birthday


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It is shameful how people are criticizing the super undersized Gamboa for dominating the far bigger guy, to the extent you have a piece of shit like Jim Lampley saying the man is a bum on HBO. It is ridiculous. I wish Roy was there to put him in his fucking place.
> 
> Also Wesfeld's card is weird, how do you give Perez the 12th round.


What were Lampley's exact words?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

If I was in the UK this fight would have cured my insomnia.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ACS said:


> That guy was terrible, regardless of the size Gamboa could've stopped him if he wanted
> Think he wanted to get rounds in


Perez isn't terrible at all, he had all the physical advantages, a nice chin, and enough power to keep Gamboa honest and a knowdlege of how to fight.
That was a hard fight for Gamboa and he dominated him.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> For the European Boxing fan, boring fights at 3 and 4 am knock any enthusiasm and interest you have in a big fight night. Im fucking pissed right now:fire


Matt Hatton must have wasted about £30 on me. Couldn't wait for ricky to fight but first had to sit through Matt. The urango fight was the worst nights boxing ever. Closely followed by ibragimov vs wlad.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I'm struggling to stay awake after that. Wish Maidana-Lopez was next.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

ACS said:


> That guy was terrible, regardless of the size Gamboa could've stopped him if he wanted
> Think he wanted to get rounds in


This is boxing, when you have a guy whose primary aim is to survive then it's next to impossible to look good against them or get them out. Rigondeaux will look like this in the future against lesser opponents. Lomachenko had the same problem in the WSB.
That's the problem you have when you're not fighting Gavin Rees.


----------



## OnePunchKO (Jun 4, 2013)

That fucking vinyl logo banner on the ring is disgraceful (and dangerous)! Beads of water on it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What were Lampley's exact words?


Don't remember the exact words, but in the 10th he started shitting on him saying he isn't as good as people claim. He is deserves to be moved down in rankings. He doesn't deserve to be though highly of as a fighter. He isn't a top P4P fighter.

I think he is just mad that he is stuck on B.A.D. with all the young guys knowing that he is probably the next one out the door.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It is shameful how people are criticizing the super undersized Gamboa for dominating the far bigger guy, to the extent you have a piece of shit like Jim Lampley saying the man is a bum on HBO. It is ridiculous. I wish Roy was there to put him in his fucking place.
> 
> Also Wesfeld's card is weird, how do you give Perez the 12th round.


Also it´s not like Perez has an easy game to crack....he can make anyone look bad, I´m not saying this now after the fight...have been saying this all week....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

How can they show Shumenev but ignore Campillo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Also it´s not like Perez has an easy game to crack....he can make anyone look bad, I´m not saying this now after the fight...have been saying this all week....


I agree in sort he is a good fighter, Gamboa clearly won.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a feeling that Stevenson will put Dawson on his ass hard late.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I have a feeling that Stevenson will put Dawson on his ass hard late.


When's the fight?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Bad Chad needs to make a statement today


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> When's the fight?


Now
They are walking to the ring.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevenson already in the ring, Felix.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Don't remember the exact words, but in the 10th he started shitting on him saying he isn't as good as people claim. He is deserves to be moved down in rankings. He doesn't deserve to be though highly of as a fighter. He isn't a top P4P fighter.
> 
> I think he is just mad that he is stuck on B.A.D. with all the young guys knowing that he is probably the next one out the door.


I have a feeling he doesn't even actually like boxing. He's a fan of characters and money makers, you could see that when he was covering Pac fights.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Chad ever wonder that maybe the problem is him, and not the trainers?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chad still blaming trainers, says Scully, Floyd Sr., and Manny were nothing like Eddie Muhammad.
Dawson said he was pressured by HBO to fight Andre


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Chad still blaming trainers, says Scully, Floyd Sr., and Manny were nothing like Eddie Muhammad.
> Dawson said he was pressured by HBO to fight Andre


He called Ward out and offered to go down to 168.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dawson is mentally weak.....Stevenson is going to win this.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn over!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Dawson is out sticking the jab and pushing Adonis back. Nice right hook from Adonis. Another right hook from Adonis on Dawson coming in jabbing. Double right from Chad. Huge LEFT HAND PUT DAWSON DOWN HARD!!!!!!!!! Chad beats the count and the ref calls off the fight.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

ONE PUNCH KO FOR STEVENSON!!


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

oh shit

what a left


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Good lord


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

OH SHIT! STEVENSON TKO1!


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST WATCHED???


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

LMFAO


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

No fucking away, incredible knockout:ibutt


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ffs dawson


----------



## turbina (May 28, 2013)

Good stoppage by the ref. Saved Dawson from getting potentially badly hurt. He was out, and not OK to continue.


----------



## IronJawSouthPaw (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I fucking knew it! Thought Stevenson would surprise us.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pascal and 50 cent having a laugh like "Oh shit"


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

50 and Pascal laughing at Dawson.
I don't like the stoppage though, Dawson beat the count put his hands up.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

hahahahahah holy shit what the fuck im a bitch


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

I am actually laughing here, what the fuck just happened.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

I really need to watch that Superman movie. Superman TKO1 Zod!


----------



## OnePunchKO (Jun 4, 2013)

WARD shattered DAWSON'S jaw!


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> ffs dawson


:verysad


----------



## turbina (May 28, 2013)

Dawson is pretty much done at the top at this point imo..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dawson beat the count though, even the reply shows that, his eyes were there.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Dawnson got exposed, Jesus Christ.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 50 and Pascal laughing at Dawson.
> I don't like the stoppage though, Dawson beat the count put his hands up.


Dawson 10-9

lol


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I would like to see Ward vs Stevenson next


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

its over


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, if I went to that fight I'd be pissed.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

No need to even say that Dawson's chin has gone, really. Shades of Roy Jones Jr. Always thought he was a boring fighter and didn't want to see him hold up the cruiser/light heavyweight division with his unappealing style, but it's still see to see a fighter fall so far. Perfect punch, absolutely gorgeous. He gave him every chance to continue that fight, it was done.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins vs. Stevenson


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Yeah you're euphoric and all.....but talk about an overreaction. I don't think that running the ref and Dawson into a mosh pit was necessary.:lol:

Still, wow.


----------



## turbina (May 28, 2013)

According to boxrec Dawson just won by TKO1 lol

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=60393&cat=boxer


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bermaine out there too. LOL.
Haitians in Canada are running things it seems. LOL

I'm glad Adonis won, but can't see him running things in the division, would love to see a Cloud Stevenson fight.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Superman theme :lol:, they should play Wonder women theme for Dawson.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Kellerman: Why?

Superman: djuga djua froch, You know why?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Calling out Kessler, and Froch.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

I called it, deer in the headlights in Canada part II, Stevenson making more noise, he was big at 175 going up to 186 over night doubt he goes down to 168 again but he has the power and speed to easily get to Froch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That is extra piss on Chad.
Sad Manny told him to fight Chad if he had the chance because he can knock him out.

Adonis calls out Hopkins


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

He wants to fight Hopkins


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson will get overrrated now. After the Ward fight this was always on the cards imo.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Adonis says he says he he wants Andre Ward as well.


----------



## IronJawSouthPaw (Jun 5, 2013)

Chad Dawson will never be the same again. :verysad


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Dawson crying hour is about to start


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I want everyone to acknowledge this

WARD DRAINED DAWSON DOWN TO 168
ADONIS MOVED UP TO 175 AND 1 PUNCHED HIM.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Max is literally at a loss for words and ends the interview as awkward as hell. LOL


----------



## Stank-on-ya (Jun 5, 2013)

Froch would box his ears off similar to how he abused Abraham. Ward could eat a 5 dollar footlong and a hot and ready during his ring walk and still breeze to victory.

Now that I got the hater out, good for him and I am happy for the man!


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Max is literally at a loss for words and ends the interview as awkward as hell. LOL


:lol:


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

damn son! credit due, STevenson killed him. Dawson is done, that sucks, im gutted, not gonna lie.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Felt bad for Chad there in the interview.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

The power and delivery are there he is a danger to any top fighter 168 to 175, nobody does that to Dawson like that, I think Froch Pascal or Cloud are best moves

Is Ward that bad a move as Lampley says I dont know


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I want everyone to acknowledge this
> 
> WARD DRAINED DAWSON DOWN TO 168
> ADONIS MOVED UP TO 175 AND 1 PUNCHED HIM.


Add Stevenson to the list of current fighters that have a better win then Vitali


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Time for HBO to retire Jim.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

IronJawSouthPaw said:


> Chad Dawson will never be the same again. :verysad


It's the Ward fight that did it, that had nothing to do with weight. We know what happens after a fighter gets knocked out for the first time. Ward had him gone and we know how much KO power he has. Looking forward to seeing Stevenson again but I'm not getting too excited.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

kellerman is terrible


----------



## turbina (May 28, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Max is literally at a loss for words and ends the interview as awkward as hell. LOL


lmao yes.

"And sorry for the tough fight"


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I want to see Stevenson vs. Cloud, especially if the old Cloud shows up and not the wannabe boxer who fought B-Hop.

Overall HBO looked like the poor man network tonight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> Felt bad for Chad there in the interview.


What did Chad have to say?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What did Chad have to say?


He literally said this twice
"He caught me with a punch I didn't see and it was over"

After saying that twice Max looks at him and says
"Okay then"
looks at the camera after a awkward pause and then says to Chad
"Sorry for your tough fight, back to you Jim"


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What did Chad have to say?


That he got caught with a good shot.


----------



## turbina (May 28, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What did Chad have to say?


Wasn't very chatty.

Said he got caught with a punch he didn't see, and that was it. Repeated it twice, and Kellerman awkwardly ended the interview.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

2 days GGG!


----------



## Stank-on-ya (Jun 5, 2013)

I want Adonis Stevenson vs Lance Stevenson!!! Make the fight!!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

That was a great fucking stoppage. If it had of continued all that would've happened is Dawson entering a coma


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

[email protected]!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Signing in :bbb I'm so over Dawson. Go Stevenson.


Fuck YES.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn I didn't even know Dawson got obliterated like that until I checked boxingscene. Dawson is done.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Just saw the Dawson fight holy shit wasnt expecting that, someone kinda gave away Dawson got dropped but didnt expect that
RIP Bellew


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

Dawson was the champ and deserved the opportunity to go on. A clear home town stoppage.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

No Fear said:


> Dawson was the champ and deserved the opportunity to go on. A clear home town stoppage.


Im a Dawson fan always have been but he was gone, 1 more clean punch and I think his career woulda been done


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

ACS said:


> Im a Dawson fan always have been but he was gone, 1 more clean punch and I think his career woulda been done


Or he might have ridden it out. Either way, we will never know. Dawson was the champ and it was in the first round, ffs.

His career is done; you can stick a fork in him.

He is a Glass Jawed joke.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

No Fear said:


> Or he might have ridden it out. Either way, we will never know. Dawson was the champ and it was in the first round, ffs.
> 
> His career is done; you can stick a fork in him.
> 
> He is a Glass Jawed joke.


He couldnt even stand up straight, you must be mad if you think he rides that out, one more half decent punch and he was falling it was pointless


----------

